# Aplicacion pwm/pam/pcm telecomunicaciones



## stuart (May 13, 2008)

ola amigos electronicos:
bueno necesito una ayuda para un proyecto de telecomunicaciones y se trata de implementar una muy buena aplicacion sobre PWM/PAM/PCM (cualquiera de los 3)   claro q debe ser relacionado al tema de telecomunicaciones, si alguno puede instruirme en una aplicacion circuital desde ya le agradesco mucho.
gracias


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"La ingenieria con la investigacion es la ciencia de nunca acabar"


----------



## aktazul (Jun 21, 2008)

bueno la verdad yo he transmitido con pam y qam hasta qam 16, pues la aplicacion que yo hice es el envio y recepcion de voz no se si sirva


----------



## stuart (Jun 21, 2008)

claro no hay ningun problema ... haber si podrias enviarmelo y poder analizarlo y pueda ver en como es su funcionamiento 

gracias


----------



## carlosxavier (Jun 18, 2010)

hola nesesito saber si puedes compartir tu trabajo de qam. gracias nesesito revisar algunos bloques para la modulacion y demoduñlacion


----------

